# moving to rome



## dalessio86 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi, im a young scottish guy (25) seeking adventure in the big wide world. im moving to rome for 6 months (possibly more) next year, and i was wondering if anyone could give me any good websites on finding flats / flat-shares that may help me get set up soon after i arrive? any information on relocating would also be greatly appreciated! 

speak soon! 

Antonio x x


----------



## racheyadz (May 25, 2011)

dalessio86 said:


> hi, im a young scottish guy (25) seeking adventure in the big wide world. im moving to rome for 6 months (possibly more) next year, and i was wondering if anyone could give me any good websites on finding flats / flat-shares that may help me get set up soon after i arrive? any information on relocating would also be greatly appreciated!
> 
> speak soon!
> 
> Antonio x x


Hi Im moving to Rome early september and ive joined a website called 'friends in rome' its has everything jobs, rooms, apartments, meeting place to practice italian, things for sale, all sorts and just average people who dont mind showing you around or helping you out. check it out


----------

